# Consultant fees - second visit



## emily_moss (12 Apr 2006)

Hi

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this question but I will give it a try.
After an initial visit with a Consultant in the Medical field costing €140, what should I expect to pay for a second visit?  Or is this up to the consultant?


----------



## sun_sparks (12 Apr 2006)

I think it's like GPs - standard fee per visit idea.


----------



## emily_moss (12 Apr 2006)

Thanks for that.
I'd love a job like that - €140 for 5 minutes work.


----------



## sun_sparks (12 Apr 2006)

Yip, and they claim to be underpaid too!


----------



## fobs (12 Apr 2006)

My consultant that I used to attend in cork was 120 for first visit (2 years ago) and then 80 for each subsequent visit. I rang his secretary to find out in advance so maybe you could do this?


----------



## emily_moss (12 Apr 2006)

My Consultant is in Cork too - Cork University Hospital.  I will ring his secretary, but I suppose I can expect to pay between €80 and €140.


----------



## RainyDay (12 Apr 2006)

emily_moss said:
			
		

> I'd love a job like that - €140 for 5 minutes work.


Nothing to stop you starting on the path to qualification to become a medical consultant today?


----------



## Ciaran (13 Apr 2006)

Have seen consultants a good few times. To my knowledge, it's about €140 for first visit and then anything from €100 to €120 for repeat visits. It's definitely cheaper but not dramatically so.


----------

